# Sleazy guide tricks



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I think you may be interested in a new trick used by some sleazy guides. When the birds are not on the land they have leased they go where the birds are. When the land is private and unposted they take their clients on this land. These guys dont ask permission they just hunt and leave. The trick is these guys go into the field at about 10;30 PM park a truck out there and leave the lights on. Anyone who may be interested in hunting the field thinks that someone is already setting up. The battery runs down but they just jump it. They show up when they want to and have the field to themselves. The guy that does this is a pig! Also anyone that hunts with this guy has pretty low standards.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Another sleazy trick that I learned from none other than Sheldon Schlect is the day lease concept. It is how he is getting all this land tied up quickly. While scouting fields inbetween Gackle and Kulm and trying to get permission for a cornfield that you could just tell was going to be good when it was harvested. My dad went to talk to the farmer and was informed that as long as birds weren't using the field we were welcome to hunt it, but as soon as birds were in the field it was saved for good ol' Sheldon. He would come and hunt the field after the birds had built up in the field and only pay a daily fee to the landowner. Just another cheap way for an outfitter to tie up a bunch of land.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I deer hunt Minnesota with my father and brother in law. There is an elderly gentleman that has told anyone they could hunt there as long as no one else is already in there. Well, one group has started leaving a vehicle there so you don't know if they are acyually there or not. Another dirty trick to take advantage of an elderly gentlemans kindness. And, my father in law and brother in law were the only ones that helped him with his crops where no one else would!!!


----------

